# Let's see some Motorbike Cycleplanes 1935 -1939



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2017)

I recently picked up this green original paint Excelsior badged 1939


----------



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2017)

Got a Tripple3esque shot too!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2017)

Who has this Motorbike now? What happened to Shaun Roblee? He had some great bikes


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 21, 2017)

I think Roblee got into RC planes and out of the bike hobby for the most part


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 469180 View attachment 469181 View attachment 469182 View attachment 469183 View attachment 469184 View attachment 469185 View attachment 469186 View attachment 469187 View attachment 469188 View attachment 469189 I recently picked up this green original paint Excelsior badged 1939



GREAT LOOKING ORIGINAL MOTORBIKE!


----------



## Dave K (May 21, 2017)

The geeen/green moto is one of my all time favorite bikes.  My 39 is still in progress but will post some pictures when I get it put back together next week.  Teaser picture for now.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2017)

Dave K said:


> The geeen/green moto is one of my all time favorite bikes.  My 39 is still in progress but will post some pictures when I get it put back together next week.  Teaser picture for now.
> View attachment 469756



Looking good!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2017)

Dave K said:


> The geeen/green moto is one of my all time favorite bikes.  My 39 is still in progress but will post some pictures when I get it put back together next week.  Teaser picture for now.
> View attachment 469756


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2017)

Dave K said:


> The geeen/green moto is one of my all time favorite bikes.  My 39 is still in progress but will post some pictures when I get it put back together next week.  Teaser picture for now.
> View attachment 469756



RED MOTORBIKE IS GOOD LOOKING MOTORBIKE!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 21, 2017)




----------



## TWBikesnstripes (May 21, 2017)

1939 BFG Streamline (Schwinn Built) 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane & 1935 Mead Ranger Zephyr


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 21, 2017)

Here's my pile of parts.


----------



## frankster41 (May 21, 2017)

My 37 Stutz


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2017)

1936 Lincoln badged, Schwinn.


----------



## mike (May 22, 2017)

Here's my 1935 in 1938 restored motorbikes


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 22, 2017)

Here's my 1935 Motorbike B10e and 1936 cycleplane


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 22, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 469200Got a Tripple3esque shot too!



Love the 2-tone greens, This bike is stunning. Great bike.


----------



## kccomet (May 22, 2017)

ive always loved this style of schwinn. its one of my favorites. for as many of these that are out there they always seem to bring good money and they just keep going up in price, i guess a lot of other people like them too. ive had quite a few pass through my hands over the years. i remember when you could buy a pretty nice original for 12 to 15 hundred. i had a green ranger nice original that i sold 10 or so years ago. i always wonder what happened to it. heres a few i still have


----------



## Maskadeo (May 27, 2017)

At Antique Archeology


----------



## Phattiremike (May 28, 2017)

kccomet said:


> ive always loved this style of schwinn. its one of my favorites. for as many of these that are out there they always seem to bring good money and they just keep going up in price, i guess a lot of other people like them too. ive had quite a few pass through my hands over the years. i remember when you could buy a pretty nice original for 12 to 15 hundred. i had a green ranger nice original that i sold 10 or so years ago. i always wonder what happened to it. heres a few i still have
> 
> View attachment 470475
> 
> View attachment 470484



Would you have any pictures of your green Ranger, the Brown Ranger pictured is a killer color combo.  I have a green in route from California so I'd like to see more Green Rangers.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2017)

mike said:


> View attachment 470327 View attachment 470329 View attachment 470330 View attachment 470331 View attachment 470338 View attachment 470339 View attachment 470340 View attachment 470341 View attachment 470342 Here's my 1935 in 1938 restored motorbikes




Looks like the bikes Gary M. did.


----------



## mike (May 30, 2017)

Yes they are, I like his work he did a 41 autocycle recently I don't know where that one went or if he still has it


----------



## Kramai88 (May 30, 2017)

Heres my crusty Chicago Cycle Company Schwinn built with a Cadillac badge


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 31, 2017)




----------



## kccomet (May 31, 2017)

phatttire, sorry i never took any pics of my green ranger, id like to see yours when you get it. ive only seen one green original in all my years of beating around. heres a couple more of my bikes i thought id posted them on the first page but just the brown ranger showed up. i dont have the one goodrich bike ,regular decals anymore, sold it to scott mc 4 or 5 years ago in st louis show and still miss it. i took a really quality load , 7 or 8 bikes to st louis and sold them all. i remember scott saying to me ive never seen someone do so well, and crying and whining the whole time as your counting money.

 sometimes i have a hard time letting go


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 1, 2017)

Should have the bike today.  It's a restoration from the early 1980's, I was told the color was correct for the bike, all original parts or if replaced it was with NOS.  He was buying up Schwinn stock in the 1970's and 80's as they were closing shops across the USA so if he needed a part he had them.  I can't wait to see how it arrives and pray it's damage free.  Get this, it's coming in a 77" heavy duty electric bike box!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 1, 2017)

The Ranger made it without issue.  Thanks Shawn/freqman for connecting me to Balloonatic/justin who helped me get this beauty from the estate of Tony Henkel.  Killer paint, pins, chrome.  Check out the rare white light switch! More pictures to come after I complete putting it together.
Mike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 1, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> The Ranger made it without issue.  Thanks Shawn/freqman for connecting me to Balloonatic/justin who helped me get this beauty from the estate of Tony Henkel.  Killer paint, pins, chrome.  Check out the rare white light switch! More pictures to come after I complete putting it together.
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 475413
> ...



dam that is sooooooooooooooooooo clean  WOW  O  WOW  :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> The Ranger made it without issue.  Thanks Shawn/freqman for connecting me to Balloonatic/justin who helped me get this beauty from the estate of Tony Henkel.  Killer paint, pins, chrome.  Check out the rare white light switch! More pictures to come after I complete putting it together.
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 475413
> ...



Wow you got a great looking bike there would sure love to own one of those Pogo seats


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 2, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> The Ranger made it without issue.  Thanks Shawn/freqman for connecting me to Balloonatic/justin who helped me get this beauty from the estate of Tony Henkel.  Killer paint, pins, chrome.  Check out the rare white light switch! More pictures to come after I complete putting it together. Mike/QUOTE]




Fantastic bike - Congrats![


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 2, 2017)

Double Diamond line up - compliments of the California Cartel So. Cal. Chapter...


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 2, 2017)

Killer bikes there Mark, do any of them have a white light switch?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey Mike congrats on a killer bike. I hope to see this one in person at one of our local gatherings! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks Shawn!  Going out to finish putting together and putting on white walls.  Yes she's going to a show or 2, there's one coming up a few hours away this month in Hendersonville.

I added white walls and took for a spin, she's a  smooooth rider.  The pogo seat is cool too.  Took a few pictures outside.  Now I need a battery and fiddle with a few wires, I should be good to go!  Love this bike, pictures do it no justice.  

Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 4, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Killer bikes there Mark, do any of them have a white light switch?




No white switches on those bikes but I really did your bike !


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 4, 2017)

WHO DID THE PAINT AND STRIPING!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

Bike came from the Pasadena area and from the estate of Tony Henkels.  I'm told he had some awesome bikes.  The person who actually did paint and pins I have the name in a string of emails but I don't have access from my house to that e mail account.  Will post names tomorrow and chrome company.  This is a quality restoration from the 1980's!  

Balloonatic a fellow Cabe member was a good friend of Tony's and hooked me up on this purchase.

Mike


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 16, 2017)

This bike greets me everyday when I go to work. Kid Dean resto badged as a Mission.








Here's a couple of her roommates...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2017)

Even though the catalog lists these as Auto Cycles, I've always considered them more of a cantilever framed Motorbike.

  1939 Schwinn built, Hudson Detroit.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 18, 2017)

I found this on YouTube...
Just the way I'd like to find one.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Bike came from the Pasadena area and from the estate of Tony Henkels.  I'm told he had some awesome bikes.  The person who actually did paint and pins I have the name in a string of emails but I don't have access from my house to that e mail account.  Will post names tomorrow and chrome company.  This is a quality restoration from the 1980's!
> 
> Balloonatic a fellow Cabe member was a good friend of Tony's and hooked me up on this purchase.
> 
> Mike





John Weider long time Schwinn bike shop owner / restorer in California restored Tonys green Ranger many 
years ago.  John did exceptional work, sometimes a bit over restored...


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Bob, I guess I didn't follow up, so thanks for doing so.  That's exactly what I was told.  Is John still around do you know?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 3, 2017)

Old and "new" at the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2017)

This bike is amazing!


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

Mine...

From mexico to you guys..

Love it


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 11, 2017)

1938 motorbike...


----------



## Maskadeo (May 9, 2021)

Catch the rainbow! Now to begin the rejuvenation of the Black Ranger.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

…….


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1430900



What are the original colors on this bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1407539
> 
> Catch the rainbow! Now to begin the rejuvenation of the Black Ranger. View attachment 1407540



Wow! Mike, they're amazing!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm hoping to have this one together over the next couple months. Dave Stromberger is working in the fenders and I'm waiting on a tank and Silver Ray. I also need to find some cross bar handlebars. John Koehnke sold me some original wiring. That'll be the cherry on top. Barry


----------

